# HELP!!



## Nickbob17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi everybody. I have been struggling with hypothyroidism for 3 years now. I am a 26 year old male, eat very healthy, work out 5 days a week. It has been impossible for me to lose weight, I have had very low energy, no strength gains when I work out anymore, little to no libido. I have had all these symptoms for a couple years now and it is depressing because it seems like it will never get better. I have recently moved and was determined to find a new doctor that would put me on armour thyroid. I found a very respected doctor after doing some research that will put his patients on armour. So, I went in for my first visit in October and at the time I was taking 100mcgs of synthroid. My doctor took bloodwork here were the results with ranges:

FSH- 1.8 (1.5-12.4)

LH- 5.4 (1.7-8.6)

TSH- .033 (.45-4.5)

Thyroxine (T4)- 6.9 (4.5-12.0)

T3 Uptake- 37 (24-39)

Free Thyroxine Index- 2.6 (1.2-4.9)

Triiodothyronine (T3)- 109 (71-180)

So, after that first visit my doctor decided to put me on 90mgs of armour which I was very pleased about. I felt great for about the first 3 days but soon after that I started feeling the same as I did when I was on synthroid. I had my follow up appointment last week and I told the doctor all of my symptoms and he told me that it might be my sleep which I know is not the case. I told the doctor to check my adrenal glands and testosterone levels which he had no problem doing. Well, I got a phone call from my doctor a few nights later and he said that my thyroid levels were "spot on" and my testosterone levels were normal. I just got the results in the mail, posted below:

Cortisol- 20.3 (2.3-19.4)

FSH- 1.9 (1.5-12.4)

LH- 5.1 (1.7-8.6)

TSH- .338 (.45-4.5)

Testosterone Serum- 512 (348-1197)

Free Testosterone- 8.4 (9.3-26.5)

Thyroixin (T4)- 4.6 (4.5-12.0)

T3 Uptake- 35 (24-39)

Free Thyroxine Index- 1.6 (1.2-4.9)

Triiodothyronine (T3)- 129 (71-180)

To me, these results actually look worse than they did when I was on synthroid. I got put on armour and I thought it would fix everything but that is definitely not the case. I feel like I am back to square 1 and I am very frustrated. I have also gotten my B12, ferritin and iron checked and every one of those came out normal. Any ideas or comments would be greatly appreciated. I need my life back!! Thank you!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

The two things that stick out to me are: 1) I don't see a *free* t3 result, which is imperative - particularly whe taking dessicated meds and 2) your free testosterone is quite low...has anyone mentioned that?

Have you had a thyroid ultrasound?


----------



## Nickbob17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank you for responding! When my doctor called last week he said that my testosterone was "good." I am a 26 year old male, I work out 5 days a week and eat very well, my testosterone should be alot higher than 512, and yes, my free testosterone is very low. No, I have never gotten a thyroid ultrasound. This doctor is supposedly one of the best doctors in my area and its very dissappointing that I go to see him and I do not feel any better. He sounded very confident that all my numbers looked good, but they do not look that great to me. Do you recommend that I find a different doctor? My TSH seems very low compared to my T3 and T4 numbers, what do you think?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

T3 Uptake test
http://www.drstandley.com/labvalues_thyroid.shtml (high, hyper---low, hypo)
(Copy and paste into your browser)

The T3 uptake explained.
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003688.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

SUGGESTED TESTS
TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Blocking TRAbs (also known as Thyrotropin Binding Inhibitory Immunoglobulins (TBII)) competitively block the activity of TSH on the receptor. This can cause hypothyroidism by reducing the thyrotropic effects of TSH. They are found in Hashimoto's thyroiditis and Graves' disease and may be cause of fluctuation of thyroid function in the latter. During treatment of Graves' disease they may also become the predominant antibody, which can cause hypothyroidism.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Substances not found in normal serum
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter6/Ch-6-6.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Welcome to the board!

According to your T3 uptake; you may be leaning towards hyper. The only thing that will sort this out would be a series of antibodies' tests and also and ultra-sound of your thyroid.

These antibodies are binding, blocking and stimulating antibodies to the receptor sites and could be causing lab results that are false re the FT3, FT4 and TSH.

Info above and I am sorry you have been struggling with this. Hope we can help!


----------

